# Who is the most notorious criminal mastermind?



## tisha_b (Jan 12, 2009)

According you ppl who is the most notorious criminal mastermind in the film industry?



According to me it is the JOKER from the movie THE DARK KNIGHT....


----------



## biodroid (Jan 12, 2009)

Are you still carrying on about this? Stop annoying everyone!


----------



## Moonbat (Jan 12, 2009)

Most notorious would be the ciminal mastermind mentioned in most films, or the most times in film.

So it would probably be them/they
or the US government
or Al Capone


----------



## biodroid (Jan 12, 2009)

Moonbat I think tisha is a troll...


----------



## BookStop (Jan 12, 2009)

could be, biodroid. I think we are being overrun as I type.


----------



## Moonbat (Jan 12, 2009)

a troll? a biodroid? sounds like something out of a science fiction/fantasy novel!

'scuse my ignorance, what is a biodroid?

I'll look it up!


----------

